# Thế nào là da tự nhiên trong nền công nghiệp thuộc da



## willxvnrao (15/11/21)

Thế nào là da tự nhiên trong nền công nghiệp thuộc da Da thật(da tự nhiên) hay còn gọi là da thuộc, các sản phẩm bằng da thật thường được ghi real leather, genuine leather, sản xuất hộp quà tặng tphcmgenuine leather (da bò), 100% leather… Các loại da thường được sử dụng như là da trâu, da bò (giày dép, ví, thắt lưng, áo…), da heo (ví) và da cừu (áo khoác, găng tay), ngoài ra còn các loại da bò non, da dê, da ngựa, da đà điểu, da cá sấu thường dùng cho các sản phẩm cao cấp. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Các loại da này phải qua một quá trình xử lý gọi là thuộc da. Quá trình này để Xưởng sản xuất hộp quà tặngda không bị mục theo thời gian và làm bóng da để da đẹp hơn. Trước khi làm ra thành phẩm da còn được phủ một lớp sơn để tạo độ bóng và màu sắc. Các sản phẩm làm từ da có giá thành khá cao. Da tự nhiên (da thuộc) chia làm 2 loại trong ví da bò nam cao cấp : 1. Da top-grain (da thuộc nguyên miếng) Một tấm da thuộc có độ dày tùy thuộc vào tuổi, và loại động vật được lấy da để thuộc. Lớp da dày này có thể tách ra làm nhiều lớp. Da top-grain là lớp trên cùng của bộ da. Lớp trên cùng này dày khoảng 1.0 -1.5mm và cũng là phần tốt và đẹp nhất của tấm da. Da top-grain được chia làm hai loại: Da nguyên trạng (full grain) và da điều chỉnh (corrected grain). Da nguyên trạng được để giữ nguyên trạng thái tự nhiên, không điều chỉnh hạt da.Trong khi đó Da điều chỉnh được tác động bề mặt để giảm các vết xước, làm nổi để phát triển các hiệu ứng. Hầu hết các khách hàng ưa chuộng da điều chỉnh vì dễ lau chùi khi có đổ nước. Loại da này có lớp bảo vệ bề mặt và chống trầy xướctrong khi da nguyên trạng không có. Da nguyên miếng đặc tính rất bền, không bị nổ da trong quá trình sử dụng, và càng dùng da sẽ càng mềm mại hơn. Khi sử dụng quý khách nên lưu ý tránh để bề mặt da bị ma sát nhiều, đặc biệt ở các góc túi, ví da bò nam cao cấp để đảm bảo độ bền đẹp của sản phẩm. 2. Da tách lớp và phủ (da hai lớp) Da tách lớp là lớp dưới của bộ da sau khi đã lấy đi phần da trên cùng. Nó có thể được xử lý thành da lộn hoặc da tách lớp & phủ bề mặt. Da tách lớp và phủ bề mặt (coatedsplit) thường cứng và kém bền hơn da top-grain. Do lớp da thật bên trong và lớp phủ nhân tạo bên ngoài có độ dãn nở khác nhau, nên trong điều kiện thời tiếtnóng ẩm như ở VN, da vẫn có thể bị bong tróc, gãy nếp sau một thời gian sử dụng nhất định. Độ bền của da tách lớp phụ thuộc nhiều vào chất lượng của lớp phủ nhân tạo trên bề mặt da, điều này bằng mắt thường rất khó đánh giá. Tuy nhiên ưu điểm của da tách lớp và phủ bề mặt, là có thể tạo nên những tấm da có độ cứng nhất định, phù hợp để chế tác các loại túi, ví có form cứng, hộp rất thời trang– Điều mà da nguyên miếng rất khó làm được (vì da nguyên miếng càng dùng sẽ càng mềm, và nếu để lớp da miếng thật dày để có độ cứng cần thiết thì túi/ví da bò nam cao cấp lại quá nặng, không tiện sử dụng).Da tách lớp và phủ bề mặt vẫn có thể chế tác để có vân da gần giống như da thật nguyên miếng, tuy nhiên khi nhìn mặt cắt của da có thể thấy lớp da không đồng nhất (tách làm hai lớp), chất da cứng hơn, bề mặt da không có các lỗ chân lông như da miếng, hoặc nếu có thì là do chế tác tạo nên, vì thế mặt da rất đồng đều không tự nhiên, khi bấm vào bề mặt da thì độ đàn hồi của da kém hơn. Đặc điểm các loại da thật làm nên ví da bò nam cao cấp 1. Da lợn: Lỗ chân lông hiện ra trên bề mặt tròn và thô, hơi nghiêng, cứ ba lỗ chụm lại với nhau. Trên mặt thấy khá nhiều những hình tam giác nhỏ, sờ tay vào thấy cứng, phẳng,rắn, thường dùng để làm giày dép da, vali và túi. 2. Da bò/ trâu: Da bò, lỗ chân lông có hình tròn, thẳng, không khít lại với nhau và phân bố đều. Còn da trâu thì lỗ chân lông to hơn, số lỗ ít hơn, mềm nhão hơn da bò, trông không được mịn và đẹp như da bò. Hai loại này thường được dùng làm giày, dép da. 3. Da ngựa: Lỗ chân lông có hình bầu dục, không rõ ràng, to hơn lỗ chân lông của da bò, sắpxếp có quy tắc, trên mặt xốp mềm, tối màu. Dùng để làm vali, túi. 4. Da dê (sơn dương): Trên mặt da có những đường vân hình vòng cung mà trên đó có 2-4 lỗ chân lông to, xung quanh có những lỗ nhỏ. Mặt da trông mịn, thớ chặt, sờ vào thấydẻo. Thường dùng dể làm bao tay, túi xách, đồ mặc đi săn. 5. Da cừu: Mỏng, mềm, lỗ chân lông nhỏ li ti và có hình bầu dục, cứ mấy lỗ kết hợp với nhau thành hàng dài, phân bố đều khắp. Thường dùng làm túi xách. 6. Da cá sấu: khác hẵn với những loại da trên, da cá sấu gò ghề, bề mặt da có cấu tạo không đồng nhất, mỗi phần da có một cấu trúc riền biệt, đây chính là “giá trị vàng “của da cá sấu. 2. Ví da bò nam cao cấp – Làm ướt sản phẩm: Nhỏ một vài giọt nước lên bề mặt da. Nếu là da thật thì sau một vài phút, bạn sẽ thấy vệt nước lan rộng ra, thấm vào da vì da thật luôn hấp thu độ ẩm. Còn simili sẽ không thấm nước.Vì bạn sử dụng ví hàng ngày, nên ví của bạn sẽ bị bẩn theo thời gian là điều đương nhiên. Không nên: Sử dụng máy sấy, hoặc để ví tiền ở nơi có nhiệt độ quá cao, điều này sẽ dễ tạo ra các nếp nhăn trên da. Nhanh chóng làm bề mặt da bị bong tróc. 7- Ví da bò nam cao cấp – Nhận biết sau một thời gian sử dụng Trong quá trình sử dụng bạn nên hạn chế để ví da nơi ẩm ướt hoặc tiếp xúc trực tiếp với các dung dịch hóa học, điều này sẽ ảnh hưởng đến chất lượng của ví, làm chiếc ví nhanh bong tróc, ẩm mốc, mục nát… – Hạn chế tiếp xúc trực tiếp với ánh nắng mặt trời, hoặc nơi có nhiệt độ cao sẽ làm bề mặt da bị giãn nở, khô cứng, biến dạng, nứt nẻ bề mặt da. – Khi không sử dụng đến sổ bìa da cao cấp hcm ví hãy cất ví trong hộp và kèm túi chống ẩm nhé. Đặt ví nơi thoáng mát, khô ráo. Chiếc ví là một phần thiết yếu trong đời sống hàng ngày của bạn và bạn chắc chắn phải mang theo nó mỗi ngày. Thực hiện theo các bước đơn giản như trên để chắc chắn rằng chiếc ví của bạn luôn bền đẹp nhé. Da thật để một thời gian, màu sẽ bớt đi độ tươi, hơi xỉn. Khi đó, bạn lau sạch và thoa lên một ít kem dưỡng da hoặc xi không màu thì bề mặt sản phẩm da thật sẽ tươi màu và mềm mại ngay. Da giả ít thay đổi màu sắc hoặc ko bị tác động nhiều bởi các loại xi hay kem dưỡng da .


----------

